# Email on Kindle fire



## Rikikiru (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, I am quite new to the kindle scene.

But I am getting increasingly frustrated with my first edition IPA.

Can anyone suggest some of the reasons as to why I should switch to using a Kindle Fire.

Also, can one do regular web browsing on the device?

And what about gmail? Value for money? Ergonomics?

I am mostly interested in finding out from actual KF users how the device stacks up against other options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rikikiru!

Welcome to KindleBoards!

As this IS a Kindle forum, I think you'll find that our members, for the most part, think the Fire is a great device.    But many of our members do have multiple tablets.  (I have a first gen iPad, which I think is waht you're talking about?)  I love my iPad, but I loved my original Fire, too.

Yes, one can browse the web.  I like the browser, some find the Silk browser a bit slow.

I accessed my gmail using my Fire, and I believe the new Fires have been optimized to work with Google calendar and mail.

I liked the 7" size for portability, but have ordered an 8.9" version and am interested to see how it compares with the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Rikikiru (Sep 22, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rikikiru!
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards!
> 
> ...


Hey Betsy,

Thanks for the nice welcome and thanks for the quick reply....

Riki


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I have both an ipad 2nd gen. and a new kindle fire.  I have found that it is infinatley easier to get my mail at comcast.net with my ipad.  I have problems with the mail program on the fire as I put in the correct ports for incoming and outgoing and the fire keeps changing what I have entered.  Can't quite figure that one out but I am unable to get mail from my wifes outlook express program on her pc.  I did manage by some unknown reason to get 1 email from her pc a few days ago but since then nothing.  It seems that the fire has a mind of its own.

John


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the origional Fire, and I use the App Skitmail. I have both AOL & Comcast. i find that my AOL mail loads more emails than my comcast. I click on check my mail on the bottom of the page where both are listed & I will get maybe 5 more emails loaded each time. I had been wondering if it's just me. I have no problems on my iPad2, just too much email.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I have Comcast, Yahoo and Gmail on my Fire HD, and I had all 3 of them working on the original Fire too. No real problems with any of them, although Comcast can get a little funky sometimes. It sometimes is on my Android phone too. Don't know why. I use the Enhanced Email prorgram since they offered it free at Amazon, but the email that came with the units works fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've set up 3 comcast accounts, a gmail account, and our personal domain name account on the Fire with no problems. The only thing I have noticed is that, if you set to download manually and don't do it for a few days, things can get backed up.  So when you go the account you may refresh and end up with mail from a couple of days ago.  And it will take a couple of refreshes before you get anything current.  OR, the whole pipeline can get plugged.   But if you set up a regular download schedule, and assuming the Fire almost always has WiFi on, those problems seem to go away.

You'll also want to be careful about how you set it to behave -- you can make it so that messages are deleted from the server once deleted from your device. . .if the Fire is NOT your main email machine, you might not want to do that.  I want EVERYTHING to hit my main system -- just want to have access on the others, so I don't have the Fire or my phone set to delete stuff.  On my main system I have it set to delete any message from the server if it's over 3 days old.  My main system downloads at least every 12 hours so that's long enough that, if I'm away, I'll have seen it on my portable device AND can be fairly confident it got saved on my main system at home as well.

FWIW I found the set up for the Comcast accounts MUCH easier on the HD than it had been on the original Fire.  And I really like the integration of gmail contacts and calendar.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have only in the last few months started to read more of my emails on my Original Fire, so I have noticed that the AOL email loads right away on my Fire, but Comcast doesn't seem to want to load unless I press the check for mail over & over. I also read my email on my iPad2. I have seen both emails for the most part on both my Fire & my iPad. I do get a ton of emails, too much. I wonder if Skitmail is as good as the other free App, Enhanced Mail?


----------

